# It's been a while...



## ladycop322 (Aug 26, 2016)

since I've been here.  Life happens and I've been very busy filling watch parts pen orders off of Facebook!  Here is a sample of some that I have made and sold. The complete pens below have been turned by the client whom I made the blanks for 

I will try to be on here more often...  missed you all!


----------



## wfsteadman (Aug 26, 2016)

I have seen that watch parts can be purchased.  Is it a trade secret where to get the watch faces?  If so all good, but figured since yours look very nice, I would ask.


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 26, 2016)

eBay.  Search watch parts gears.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 26, 2016)

Those are really nice Michelle..


----------



## Edgar (Aug 26, 2016)

Missed you too, Michelle.

Beautiful blanks & pens.


----------



## Sappheiros (Aug 26, 2016)

Good to see you back here! I myself was gone some months. Life has a way of creeping up and by you! Great looking blanks and great looking pens!


----------



## SteveG (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice work on those blanks Michelle...they certainly have resulted in fine pens! Definite evidence that you have the artist's eye for what works.  Nice that you have stopped by at IAP. Aloha!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 27, 2016)

Outstanding work!


----------



## ADKBUG (Aug 27, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## RobS (Aug 27, 2016)

Wow great work.


----------

